# Furyion's Superheavy Artillery WIP Thread



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

this is where i will post every step of building my superheavy artillery piece and an random wip pics i come up with. so lets get the ball rolling...

First things first, you need the baneblade chassis 









Then add the sponsons extra armor and fuel tanks as normal









I placed the stacks on the seam between armor plates 1 and 2 because the gun breach will be almost over the rear axle (similar to the basilisk)









speaking of the gun, here a shot of the barrel i plan to use as the Doomslayer Cannon









heres a pic with the Doomslayer, 3 basilisks, and a WIP colossus in the front left.









a tech priest next to the breach end of the gun with coaxial earthshaker









and Gunnery Seargent "Victor Kelborne" who got his paintjob today.









sorry i couldn't get the pics on here,( You need to swap the URL code for IMG to get pics up, sorted it for you. *Vash.*)

C&C welcome.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work and well done to begin with... The larger guns are an interesting thing, keep us all updated. Only comment I would make is thin your flesh with a few drops of water and it will go a lot smoother.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks good so far :0 ill be interested to see how that doomslayer cannon works out as it looks a little simple atm :/ keep them coming XD


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out. Going by the scale of the gun relative to the tank chassis, I would recommend the Geschutzwagen Tiger:










...as a possible guide; it was basically a self-propelled version of the excellent *17cm Kanone 18* heavy artillery piece mounted on a Royal Tiger chassis. Never nade it into production, but it mioght be a good source of ideas for you. 

hth


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

well just had a major setback, was in terra haute for the day and all the hobby stores where closed, so no plastic card and a couple other supplies i needed. so is there a good place online where i can buy plastic card?
@Alexious, thanks for the tip on the flesh, i put three coats on and it helped quite a bit but i'm still not happy with it.
the doomslayer cannon is just the stock barrel to my paintball gun, so its going to get a decent amount of attention when the time comes, and the tank that Svartmetall posted a picture of is pretty much what i am thinking, except the back won't look so tall. 
thanks for the feedback


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

what would you guys suggest i do for the front armor plate and the hull mounted weapons? im thinking about getting the banblade upper hull and cutting the front off and using it. let me know what you think and any tips are greatly apreciated


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the front turret plate from the Shadowsword/stormlord kit might be good. Svart's suggestion above would be a good guide for this.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k then, to ebay!
the suggestion is what im thinking, but i want mine to not look so tall.
also what advice would you give on details for the barrel, cuz im not 100% on how to make it look better


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These look like they're going to be monsters! I can't wait to see them done!

And I fully approve of the receipt paper tube as a cannon. I used the same thing to build a vindicator from a rhino. (Though it isn't complete either)

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k here are some pics the progress i've made. forgive me if my work isn't perfect.:biggrin:

here is a pic of the gun deck, it is set about 3/4 of an inch up from the hull and the loaders platform is hanging off the back.









a shot of the back end, it will get more details later









this is the main gun and the mount









main gun with eathshaker









and finally, the main gun on the chassis


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

i have finished the main gun, coaxial earthshaker is gued on (and stayed:angry, it is just waiting to be glued down.

what do you guys think about detailing in the gunners compartment, its going to be enclosed so should i go into more detail or just leave it as is?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I'm liking this so far, good rules IMHO, and the model itself looks good=]

As for me I would leave it open top for looks. But perhaps make a enclosed section that you can slip on if you wish to play it with enclosed gunners compartment.
Its your model so do what you think is best=]


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

i like the removable top idea, i'll see what i can do with that...


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k, heres the detail work i've done on the gunners platform...









i added the railling from the basilisk and then laid down some plastic mesh as floor grate; also there is a vox connected to the antenna and i added a pair of baneblade armour plates to the side of the gun


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Just read all the progress- liking your work!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like your making good progress. Keep up the good work.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks guy, i appreciate the good feedback. all i'm waiting on is the front for the hullmounted weapons, once i get that it will be playable.:grin: then i've decided im going to make two removable crew compartments, one with camo and one without. (so i can pose the netting and not have to worry about it moving)

please post any other ideas for the doomslayer, because as soon as the front armor is on its being painted.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

One relatively major thing. I know realism is not big in 40k, but this thing is going to need some major ammunition handling hardware. Either in the form of an additional ammo vehicle with a crane or an ammo crane on the superheavy itself. Otherwise this is a spectacular and inspiring piece of work. Most impressed.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks shaantitus, and i was trying to think of a solution for that myself. i think a trojan would be to small, so what would you guys adivise for munitions handling; also how would that effect the doomslayer in game?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

What about using a sentinel power lifter for loading munitions?
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...rd_Support_Vehicles/SENTINEL-POWERLIFTER.html

As for how it effects the doomslayer in game you could apply rules for Ammo stores being exploded or rules for lower rate fo fire if the loader gets damaged, heck you could limit whether the main gun could fire at all without a loader. Say you opt for the sentinel and it gets popped it would make sense for the main weapon to be limited on how much ammo is on hand to fire.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the only suggesting i can make which is merely aesthetic would be to alter the rear decking so its lower so the barrel has greater elevation so abit like this
___/----, apart from that, i would like to see some more pics of it to see its epicness.:grin:


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

@yanlou: i agree the gun would look nice with a higher barrel angle, but i used a dozerblade mount as the guns hydraulics and that was the angle that formed. and as soon as i get the front armour plate i'm posting pics from every angle.

as to grimzag's post, the sentinal would be a good loader, but would i need to take a trojan or something to actually carry the ammo?
i don't think the doom slayer should suffer if its loader is destroyed unless the loader is included in the cost. if it is an upgrade it should increase the fire rate.(i don't know by how much but it would make sense, even if it costs like 150pts).
also could i take multiple loaders so if one goes down there is a back-up?

just my thoughts on the subject, thanks again for all the help


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe mount a loading tray similar to the ones for the forgeworld medusa gun carriage. extended down through the platform to where a sentinel could load it. As for rules, state that the main gun cannot be destroyed in one hit. The loader counts as a weapon destroyed and halves the rate of fire. A second weapon destroyed result destroys the main gun. Oh and you will need some kind of autoloader for the earthshaker.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

how would i model the earthshaker autoloader?
do i need an ammo vehicle?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about having an ammo vehicle, all vehicles must resupply from somewhere though most seem to hang back from the main or even artillery lines during games. if you felt like it you could model an ammo wagon, or even a group of them to keep the gunline and all of yor vehicles supplied but i wouldn't worry about it too much. Maybe just use some shells on pallettes if you want to represent it but i wouldn't worry about ammo vehicles too much. 

Depending on the type of auto loader you want i would look at sentinel legs or ork dread arms for hydrolics assemblies to build a loader arm.

I think shaantitus is definately onto something with his rules for the power lifter, it means that the sentinel works as ablative armour for weapon destroyed, either that or just field the lifter as a seperate piece, that way if enemy get a little close your loader can try adn defend the tank.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

so definately a sentinal power lifter, and some form of ammo shoot for the gun... and the earthshaker autoloader (belt fed?) for modeling.

for the stats i like shaantius's idea,


> the main gun cannot be destroyed in one hit. The loader counts as a weapon destroyed and halves the rate of fire. A second weapon destroyed result destroys the main gun.


on a side note, what is your oppinions on earthshaker platforms instead of basilisks?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, this is certainly a super heavy artillery piece. You could always gut the back end of a kids JCB/digger toy and use its arm for an on board loading unit. I like the idea.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

i think im going to go with the sentinel, but for the loading tray, does it need to be lower than the platform or is the sentinel tall enough?


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

just bought the last of the bitz for the doomslayer, but in the mean time i've made some progress on my colossus. there is still a bit i want to do to to it, but its built for the most part.


























i should have pictures of the finished doomslayer up inabout a week and then i'm going to start work on some earthshaker and medusa carrages.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good so far.
Any more progress on this yet?

SGMAlice


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

it's only missing the servo arm auto loader for the earthshaker.
enjoy :wink:























































and this is the paint scheme i'm going with for the siege regiment


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hi furyion, Great log so far. As for the loaded situation, take a look at the Death Korps of Krieg Heavy Support Bombard, it's a model from ForgeWorld. It has a huge loading arm for the picking up and loading of the siege shells.

Secondly, is that a paintball barrel that you used for the main gun? Sure looks like one to me...lol, I only ask because I have a barrel that looks almost identical.

Anyways, good stuff, keep at it.
Regards,
DoE


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks for the positive feedback DoE, and yep thats the stock barrel to my tippmann a5 and a barrel break i never use for the chamber.:laugh:

i thought about builing a loading arm onto the vehicle but for now i'm using the sentinel powerlifter, but i may try and build one on later. and for the earthshaker autoloader im going to use a tech marine servo arm.

also whats your opinion on the paint scheme (sorry the pic is a bit blurry)


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

i had a thought on the rules for the sentinel loader, can it be targeted separately or can it only be destroyed by a weapon destroyed result?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

furyion said:


> i had a thought on the rules for the sentinel loader, can it be targeted separately or can it only be destroyed by a weapon destroyed result?


If it's a separate vehicle then yes, it can be targeted separately, but if it's fixed onto the vehicle like the Bombard for the Death Korps of Krieg or any other IG for that matter, it can not be.

Can you provide a side shot of the painted vehicle?


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

sorry, the doomslayer is not painted yet and the sentinel is on its way from FW. i'm leaving on vacation tomorrow so i didn't start on the painting for fear of being left behind. if you just want a side shot i can get that online in 5 minutes.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I meant for the Basalisk (Spelling), side shot for that, so we can see the paint scheme better or at least try to =)


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

oh, k give me a minute.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k here's a side shot.










its very simple so i can paint quickly, just a chaos black base coat, catachan green, and boltgun rivets. (also the basilisks tracks are not painted yet, they will be getting a dry brush of boltgun silver and a light drybrush of chainmail)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well I am still progressing with my tank painting skills, however, if I can make a recommendation, thin down your paints just a smidge and touch up the rivet where the boltgun metal has spilled over and it will make your tank appear much smoother and cleaner (paint wise). Shouldnt require to much more time but the results will prove much better. Other than that she looks good for a tank.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

furyion said:


> i had a thought on the rules for the sentinel loader, can it be targeted separately or can it only be destroyed by a weapon destroyed result?


Out of the box it will be a seperate vehicle, however there is no reason you couldn't create an apocalypse datasheet for the artillery formation and use some of the other vehicles as ablative armour. I'm sure i saw a shadowsword formation where it had leman russ and sentinels that could have hits allocated to them instead of the shadowsword. They were only there to protect the big tank.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks DoE, i'll touch it up and buy more paint so i can get started. 
although i like Grimzag's idea on allocating the wounds to the sentinel, i think that would make things complicated when i could just hide it behind the Doomslayer and not let anybody see it.

I'm really excited because i'm on vacation this week and i'm going to actually play at a GW!!:biggrin:


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k, i'm back and i had some packages waiting for me.

here's the Doomslayer with the sentinel loader


















and the servo arm loader for the earthshaker









the only work this has left on it is the enclosed crew compartment and i'll start on that soon. c&c welcome


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude this is going to be awesome! Like the looks of it so far and the sentinel loader looks great with it.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks DoE, i'm going to try and get a doomslayer shell for the sentinel to hold, but i want to finish up the enclosed crew compartment before i worry about that.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

i'm working on the enclosed crew compartment, once thats finished the doomslayer will be painted! :grin::victory: 
i have also painted up almost all of my guard this week, i'm going to be gone for two and half weeks and i have all my space marines coming sometime in there. i'm going to try to post pics here and in my army showcase as soon as all the guard is painted and the marines assembled .

p.s. can you get sm captains on bikes or do i get to convert him?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest instead of a follow vehicle make a platform that is towed behind kinda but is part of the vehicle. That way you can put shells on it as well as the loader. The one thing that catches my eye is the rest of the barrels have built in shock compression systems, the main gun doesn't, I can almost picture it firing and blowing off the brackets.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hmmm, Djinn does bring up a good point, but it might not be that noticable when you finish the closed compartment. On another note, the servitor arm you have on the side of the cannon seems like its to short.

Anyways, keep on progressing with this man your doing great!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

that is a good point djinn, how could i model that (preferably with out tearing it apart)?
the servo arm is just a bit short, i measured the segments to see how long it would be stretched out and it was long enough to load the earthshaker, but it would only be able to grab shells off the floor by the top. i figured i could quick fix it with a raised ammo pallet.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

For the recoil compensator, i have a few ideas; why not try plasticard rings (or a big enough spring if you can find one) just slid down the end of the barrel to the stock of the cannon? not sure that'd look too good though.

My other idea is additional bracing around the back end of the gun, literaly like bike suspension, with a tube, inserted into a larger tube, and same again at the other end, its hard to explain really, have a look at suspension systems.

A great looking model though (the colossus too, not just the baneblade thingy)


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks dakingofchaos i'll swing by the home improvement store next time i get a chance and check out the springs (also could probably use washers, i just have to be ware of the earthshaker barrel)


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, no bother, if your using washers make sure you take the diameter of the cannon first, the last thing you want is the wrong size


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

sorry i've been gone so long, just got back from a 3 week engineering camp. so no progress, but i'm going to start work on the enclosed crew compartment and painting soon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that is one awesome gun


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if someone has tipped you of this yet.

As for a tip for its datasheet.
Give it destroyer engine. Or similar, it's originally an chaos upgrade for the brass scorpion IIRC.

The reason is that it explodes easier when destroyed, since it has open ammo and is more sensitive.

And apocalyptic blasts is the way to go.
Otherwise keep building, i tipped about this upgrade to a guy who made a similar artillery piece and he was most pleased.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks Haskanael
@ klomster: why do that when it already has the open topped special rule, and if it explodes it would be surrounded by my models not enemy. sorry if i missed something...


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

here is a little side project i did last night, so air defense batteries i can use as hydra flak platforms.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good as usuall!


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks, i've postponed the enclose crew compartment on the Doomslayer so i can get started on some earthshaker carriages. i plan on buying two from forgeworld (wallet sheds a tear...) but i'm gonna scratch build at least 4 earthshaker and 4 medusa carriages.
if anyone has any suggestions on the carriages please post


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Why having doomsday engine?

To save some points, on that tank it's an disadvantage.
Plus it's always more awesome when a superheavy explodes, always.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thought i would update, i know its been a while. 
i am happy with how the Doomslayer plays, i recently found a friend that is into 40k :biggrin: so have been able to test it... a lot.
also i built a double earthshaker platform, pics on the way.
i accidentally won a FW earthshaker carriage on ebay.(YAY...oh, that hurt the wallet)
*if anybody is interested in GW's lord of the rings models, i am selling nearly all of my 15,000pt collection. please pm me if you are interested an i will send you a link to my ebay. also there will be some paintball gear*


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Got the Doomslayer base coated, hope to start on painting this weekend. will post pics asap.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hurry up, you been making us wait!


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Sorry :biggrin: i kept putting off the painting until i finished the enclosed crew compartment, but i never got around to building so i'm just skipping it for the moment. My friends and i are having a painting day today, and i'm going to try to get a bit done with the Doomslayer and my basilisks, will post pics tonight. 
again sorry for the wait.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k, the doomslayer is based, and i have acouple other projects to update you guys on, but my sister lost the memory card that had the pics stored on it :angry: getting a new card tomorrow.

in the mean time, here is a pic of the bombard carriage that i am working on.










its wheels will be like the FW earthshaker and medusa carriages, but with three sets instead of two. I'm also going to redo the gun mount. still working on what to use for the hitch/legs of the carriage.

will get the rest uploaded asap


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

one other project my friends and i are starting is a battlefield on a ping pong table, so we can have a large, well made board, and then just fold it up and roll it away. here is the concept art for it.










the general theme is a ravine system running down to a ruined town. but the section of the board the town sits on is going to be a removable 3x3 square so we can switch it out for other scenery (imperial outpost). we got started tonight and i am going to start a WIP thread for it once there is a bit more progress.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

GAHHHHHHH, I want to see the super heavy finished first! I demand it!!! :grin:

Well, the board is def an interesting idea and I wish you the best on work out all the details.

Regards,

DoE


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

here is the Doomslayer with the base coat. i packed my paint and brushes so i can finish it this weekend.










any suggestions on the color scheme? (the rest of the army is black with green armor, vehicles are black with green detail)


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

definitely not master class, but here it is...










there are still some small details that need finished, but i have to go to work and i didnt want to keep you guys waiting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is an awesome piece of kit. The only thing I might pick up on is the platform at the breech might be a bit too small for the size of the shell going in there. By the looks of it the round would be longer than the platform.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks, the picture is at an angle so it looks shorter than it is, theres actually about 2 inches of gunners platform behind the breach and the shell channel extends bit farther. i"ll post more pics once it is finished and i am going to try to get the ammo sentinel painted in a day or two.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just happy to see me. I thought that gun was ludicrous in size until i remembered that i am working on a warlord titan. WH40K universe...suspending conventional physics since 1987.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looks like the fuel drum on the back could be the sizing for the shells going into that bad boy. If I may make one suggestion...find something to support the end of the basilisk conversion so it doesnt look like its just drooping down at the end, fixed to the main cannon. Anyways, great job, what do you think the template sizing for it is? I know I wouldnt want to be on the recieving end of it...lol!


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope this thing comes with a rapid fire setting.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Anyways, great job, what do you think the template sizing for it is? I know I wouldnt want to be on the recieving end of it...lol!


I think this would be accurate


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks guys, glad you like it. 
the fuel barrels are the size of the barrel if not bigger, i'm at work at the moment or i would double check. the shell itself would be a bit smaller than .7 inches in diameter so a bit under 3x the size of an earthshaker shell.
will cut some plastic card to support the barrel of the earthshaker. i had noticed but now that its painted it sticks out a bit more.
here is the datasheet i have been using for it: 










obviously the pic needs updated, but this has been working quite well for me and my group.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool. Nicely done. Look forward to seeing the finalised unit once the earthshaker barrel is corrected.


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

I LIKE IT!!!! :victory:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, I would have so + Rep'ed ya again for that picture, it put a huge smile on my face and was a GREAT CHOICE!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love this plog!! +rep, cant wait to see it all painted up


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is AWESOME!! That board concept looks really cool. I can't wait.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

thanks guys, greatly appreciate the feed back. tonight was supposed to be used to work on the table, but my space marines got attacked by tyranids,  (i have more pics of the table i will upload soon)
i plan on attempting to get the rest of my IG and SM painted by Xmas so that way the new models can be painted bout this time next year. :biggrin: i'll post pics of the painted sentinel, and will start the table thread within the week. 
thanks again guys.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Prometheus41k said:


> I think this would be accurate


Tactical nuclear artillery probably only 2nd in the bad idea column to the M65 Davy Crockett nuclear rifle.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I've got some updates for you guys.
The doomslayer got its finishing touches, but the sentinel is still grey. This weekend I forced my friends into a road trip so I could get paint, so the rest of my IG will be finished soon.
My marines force expanded a ton with Christmas, including two land raider crusaders, a predator, an ironclad dread, and drop pods...lots of drop pods.
The table is nearly built, just have the final shaping to do.
I have started work on another super heavy siege gun. Its huge. The barrel is 27in long and 3in outer diameter. I'm using bastion kits and Baneblade treads. I'm working on fluff for it. Does any body know if the Ordinatus Gehenna fired solid shells or was it an energy weapon?
I believe that's about it, pictures will be posted on weds. If I forget please PM-bomb me until I post them.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like you have a choice on what it shoots, here is what I found. Good luck and happy converting.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Ordinatus


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Thats kinda vague, I didn't know if any one knew for sure. It will be Ordinatus Gehenna unless fluff proves otherwise. thanks for the link.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think ordinatus gehenna is an excellent choice. Although ordinatus priam interests me greatly. I have allways wanted to build a warhammer scaled hellbore.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

The Priam would be amazing, what would the transport capacity be on that thing?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is a proper beast of a tank!!


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

k, here is a preliminary sketch for the Gehenna. I'm contemplating reducing the length by a wall panel, and the treads are slightly larger than pictured. I've started purchasing parts, and hope to begin construction within a week or two.









And here is a shot of the table, I have more but I am having issues getting them uploaded.









Please feel free to post thoughts and advice for either project.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Got the first bastion kit last night and decided to deconstruct my tower so I can use it for the Gehenna. I'm going to purchase the bastion kits I need next week after I get paid.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Initial construction.










Thats the front of the ordinatus with the main cannon sticking out of it. The layers of armor plates are not glued together yet so I make the separate levels in the towers, and the barrel of the cannon will get some more details. I'm also planning on having a pair of earthshaker cannons on the front; I placed one there so i could get your opinions on the matter. The far tower is almost complete on the exterior, only lacking the heavy bolter thats going in the window. Should i enclose the towers or just the two sides pictured? 

C&C welcome.


----------

